# Canon EOS 50D Shoots RAW Video



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 27, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13587"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13587">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Canon EOS 50D Cinema Camera!


</strong>Magic Lantern has made it possible to shoot RAW video on the 5 year old Canon EOS 50D. The forgotten 15mp APS-C predecessor to the EOS 60D.</p>
<p>The software is very early in development, but at least one person that has shot with the camera and firmware is quite impressed. EOSHD notes that the camera has hardly any moire or aliasing in early tests and the ISO performance is terrific. The larger pixels on the 15mp sensor really do make a positive difference over the 18mp sensor that we’ve had for years now.</p>
<p>Below is a bit of information of what works well with the current software on the EOS 50D.</p>
<p><strong>Resolution & Performance.</strong>


Results (24 fps):</p>
<p>1592×1062 – frame skipping after about 50 frames (67.7MB/s)

1592×840 – frame skipping after about 480 frames (53.5MB/s)

1592×720 – no frame skipping (44.3MB/s)</p>
<p>1320×1062 – frame skipping after about 300 frames (56.1MB/s)

1320×960 – frame skipping after about 1200 frames (50.7MB/s)

1320×840 – no frame skipping (44.3MB/s)</p>
<p>1280×1062 – frame skipping after about 250 frames (54.4 MB/s)

1280×960 – no frame skipping (49.2MB/s)</p>
<p><a href="http://www.eoshd.com/content/10507/it-lives-5-year-old-350-canon-50d-becomes-raw-cinema-monster" target="_blank"><strong>You can read more and see sample video at EOSHD.</strong></a></p>
<p><em>image from EOSHD.com</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## mememe (May 27, 2013)

But it doesnt make it a ccd sensor camera.


----------



## risto0 (May 27, 2013)

I hope there's soon a day when my good old 40D could record video as well.


----------



## verysimplejason (May 27, 2013)

mememe said:


> But it doesnt make it a ccd sensor camera.



? So how does a CMOS camera compare to a CCD sensor camera in terms of RAW video output?


----------



## Peerke (May 27, 2013)

Can someone explain the "terrific" ISO performance?


----------



## tomsop (May 27, 2013)

Before you get too excited, I read into this and there is a lot of work to do before this really works but the biggest letdown for me was the realization that it does not record audio so not so simple as a solution for capturing cheap video unless you have other equipment and willing to sync audio to your video.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (May 27, 2013)

Wow... My 50D still rocks! LOL! I'd be happy with video-only recording for presentations and such. Love my 50D!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 28, 2013)

What good is 50 frames, or even 300? That's only a few seconds.


----------



## verysimplejason (May 28, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> What good is 50 frames, or even 300? That's only a few seconds.



1280x960 still works and is done on not the best CF card if I understand it right. I hope they test it with a lexar1000x. Then we'll know for sure at least if it can perform full HD. I hope they can do it for 500D even at a lower resolution. It will be good for my learning process.


----------



## mws (May 28, 2013)

Peerke said:


> Can someone explain the "terrific" ISO performance?



Agree. I still have my old 50D, I thought anything past ISO 100 was just crap.


----------



## verysimplejason (May 28, 2013)

mws said:


> Peerke said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone explain the "terrific" ISO performance?
> ...



I don't know how crap is crap for you but I'm using a 500d and up to 400ISO, IQ is still quite good. 800 is tolerable and 1600 and up should only be used for emergency purposes. That said, video is quite more forgiving than stills.


----------



## Wildfire (May 28, 2013)

Peerke said:


> Can someone explain the "terrific" ISO performance?



If you take a 15mp photo at high ISO and scale it down to 1280x720 the noise will pretty much disappear.


----------



## Peerke (May 28, 2013)

Wildfire said:


> Peerke said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone explain the "terrific" ISO performance?
> ...



Got it, thanks 8).


----------



## mememe (May 28, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > But it doesnt make it a ccd sensor camera.
> ...



I dont know but ccd is wobbly


----------

